

An intimate talk between Michael Moritz (Sequoia) and John Doerr (Kleiner) - marketer
http://www.podtech.net/home/5135/keynote-podcast-john-doerr-and-michael-moritz-live-at-the-national-venture-capital-association

======
RichardPrice
This is great, very enjoyable to listen to.

